# Java Moss Wall



## charking (Aug 12, 2009)

Has anyone ever done or had a java moss wall on the back of their tank? i'm interested to know as thinking of doing one


----------



## Plecostomus (Jul 31, 2006)

I sort of have one. The java moss won't cling to the back of the tank if it is clean glass though. Some algea was growing on the back of my tank and then the java moss could cling to it.


----------



## Corwin (May 23, 2010)

I know someone who used sylicone (spelling?) to large flat rocks to the back of their tank, If you did that then you could easily attach the java moss to the back


----------



## charking (Aug 12, 2009)

i was thinking i could get some plastic mesh, attach suction cups to it and put the moss on the mesh.. theres a guide on google.. you get the length of your tank doubled put the moss in and fold the excess on top and simple place it on the glass  they look good. google them.


----------



## Corwin (May 23, 2010)

sounds like it could be really cool, I think I will look into it


----------



## Corwin (May 23, 2010)

wow just googled it and I REALLY like that look, I may actualy look into doing it with one of my tanks at some point.


----------



## charking (Aug 12, 2009)

it looks pretty amazing doesn't it. like a live back drop - definately something cooler than some of the ready made ones you can get!!


----------



## charking (Aug 12, 2009)

looks great  imo


----------



## Osiris (Jan 18, 2005)

Yea I've also seen the plastic mesh trick for this, it does look pretty neat, needs to be kept trim though!


----------



## Corwin (May 23, 2010)

yeah I could see one of these slowly overtaking your tank if you didnt keep it neat


----------



## charking (Aug 12, 2009)

Unstick it fro.m the suction cups give it a trim and stick it back in  sorteeeed


----------



## emc7 (Jul 23, 2005)

lol, sorry I can't come to the phone right now, I'm giving my fishtank a haircut. 

But yea, planted tank-types are always trimming.


----------



## charking (Aug 12, 2009)

lmao. i'm mostly always too busy with something to do with fish to come to the phone anyway  especially when i had my parrot fish who use to uproot everything :| lol


----------



## Stefler (Jun 12, 2010)

that is really cool i looked some of this up on google and lots of them have instructions using aluminium mesh!! that cant be good can it? also what is it when tanks have a grass floor?? could you just do the same thing and use the mesh and moss on the bottom of your tank?


----------



## charking (Aug 12, 2009)

yeah i guess i think the moss might just grow over gravel though? the suggest plastic mesh is better


----------



## Username in use (Apr 29, 2010)

Just make sure when you remove this wall to trim it lol *re-frames from going gutter minded* to also wipe down the back of the wall and give it a good scrub to remove any algea that grows cause it will grow back there and if you would just leave the wall in place it could cause problems in the near future. Now I'm not trying to scare you but you sound pretty good at what you are doing so Id advise you to do it  althought it does look weird the first few months lmao


----------



## charking (Aug 12, 2009)

lmao thank i never thought of the algae, now come to think of it i always noticed at the pet shops they had it behind their siliconed in backgrounds.. if i do, do one i will deffo take that into consideration thanks! not sure if i will bother now tho as the only place i can get the moss cheap is ebay and even then its gunna cost me £12 for the mesh and shiz and then about £15-20 for the moss :/ which i cba to spend lmao.


----------



## Corwin (May 23, 2010)

really? they sell java moss cheap at the LFS I go to... thats too bad.

I was thinking if you could (and you have a big enough tank) you could set it a bit away from the back wall of the tank, You may lose some tank space but it would likely make it easier to clean behind, seeing as that way you would have to pull it out or shuffle it around and terrify your fish.


----------



## charking (Aug 12, 2009)

everything is exspensive by me  they want £10+ for a bit of annubis on a tiny piece of wood :/


----------



## Corwin (May 23, 2010)

wow... buy online lol


----------



## Osiris (Jan 18, 2005)

check out www.aquabid.com

Best bet is to buy a little or whatever you can get for decent price, and then grow it outside in the sunlight it will explode. (bomb squad gear maybe necessary LOL)


----------



## emc7 (Jul 23, 2005)

aquabid is great in the US shipping to the UK can make it prohibitively pricey. But there are international seller on there and on e-bay. I wouldn't order fish from Malaysia or Singapore, but it should be fine for plants.


----------



## charking (Aug 12, 2009)

thanks guys, i'll have a look


----------



## toddnbecka (Jun 30, 2006)

Just do a search on e-bay for java moss and you should find something reasonable. There's one seller, aquaticmagic, who usually has the lowest price/s for plants and a great feedback rating for the number of sales.


----------

